# nismo cold air intake



## B.A.J. (Jan 30, 2004)

hi,
i just recently installed a brand new nismo cold air intake on my 04 spec v, well when i hooked it up the correct way it didnt work correctly. it kept bogging out and would not rev past 2500 rpm. so i figured out it was the mas and i had to turn it around so the air would flow through correctly. well when i did this the screw holes for the mas did not line up correctly, its like the factory welded it on wrong. i was just wondering if anybody else had this problem. it is the gen2 cold air intake. right now i have the mas held on with strong wire, and im about to take the part back to the dealer. thanks for the info.
the other thing that i wanted to ask about was, has anybody bought and installed the nismo short throw shifter, i was wondering how good this product was, how well does it perform, any problems with it?
thanks alot for any information.
Josh


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

your car is in "safe mode"...it sounds like you could have blown your maf. did you disconnect your battery during the install? and did you try resetting the ecu?


----------



## B.A.J. (Jan 30, 2004)

yes i did disconnect the battery. the cai works great now, so i dont think i messed the mas up or it still wouldnt worked right, correct? and i did reset the ecu also, like i said it works great now. 
can anybody tell me any good or bads about the nismo short throw shifter.
thanks for the help


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

you should be fine then. just be sure the maf isnt backwards . i dont know much about the SS but im sure some other members do


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

Nismo Short Shifter:

Good:
- Throws are about 40%-50% shorter (even mechanics at the Nissan dealership were commenting on it).
- Install is easy to medium difficulty, depending on your proficiency with basic tools.
- The top row gears (1, 3, 5) are moved back (so you don't hit your hand on your travel mug everytime you shift into 5th, and you can use the armrest almost the whole time).
- You get a cool "ricer" clicking noise when shifting.

Bad:
- The shifting is a little stiff at first, but just put a little grease in there after the install and it'll be as easy to shift as stock in a couple of weeks.
- Reverse is a little tough to get into, but it only takes me a couple of tries (at most) to get it to pop into place.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

stiff shifts are not controlled by the shifter itself, it's by the crap tranny fluid that comes stock in the cars.

replace with a heavy tranny fluid like Redline MT90 or Amsoil 75w90, but MAKE SURE NOT to use a GL5 fluid!!!


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

chimmike said:


> stiff shifts are not controlled by the shifter itself, it's by the crap tranny fluid that comes stock in the cars.
> 
> replace with a heavy tranny fluid like Redline MT90 or Amsoil 75w90, but MAKE SURE NOT to use a GL5 fluid!!!


Yeah, I was just speaking from personal experience, but I have been wanting to change to Redline mt90. Do you know the best place to get it? I did a Google search but can't find anyone selling it.

EDIT: Never mind, redlineoil.com has a dealer locator.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ebay can usually be a good source.....too


----------



## deus ex machina (Jan 18, 2005)

I was just wondering if anyone knew the HP gain from the Nismo CAI. Thanks.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

deus ex machina said:


> I was just wondering if anyone knew the HP gain from the Nismo CAI. Thanks.


No one knows. Its a complete mystery. 



> Power gains begin at 3,000 rpm. Between 3,500 rpm and 5,000 rpm, the so-called mid range, horsepower the average gains were 5.04 hp and 6.29 ft-lb. of torque. This is useable power for everyday driving. Up top (between 5,500 and 6,200 rpm) our Spec V average gain was 6.12 hp and 5.61 ft-lb. of torque.


Thats for the AEM intake, its comparable to the nismo.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

if he is asking power gains for the intake on the altima se-r, this is the wrong engine section  but if it for the qr, he hit the nail on the head ^


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

NickZac said:


> if he is asking power gains for the intake on the altima se-r, this is the wrong engine section  but if it for the qr, he hit the nail on the head ^


Yikes, this isnt even an engine section!!! Were in 



> B15 2000+ chassis (1 Viewing)
> 2000+ Sentra including 2002+ SE-R and SpecV


and yes, if he has a se-r like in his profile, he is double wrong in section and in asking in this thread. But if he has a spec or something, hes still in the wrong section as the thread is in the wrong section. I love newbies!! Good pointing that out NickZac.


----------



## deus ex machina (Jan 18, 2005)

Psch91 said:


> No one knows. Its a complete mystery.


I doubt that.


NickZac said:


> if he is asking power gains for the intake on the altima se-r, this is the wrong engine section but if it for the qr, he hit the nail on the head ^.


I was asking about a sentra. Specifically the B15 chasis.


Psch91 said:


> Yikes, this isnt even an engine section!!! Were in


Yea, I knew that. 


Psch91 said:


> and yes, if he has a se-r like in his profile, he is double wrong in section and in asking in this thread. But if he has a spec or something, hes still in the wrong section as the thread is in the wrong section. I love newbies!! Good pointing that out NickZac.


Yes I have an SE-R in my profile. Because I have one. 
For your information, I am looking into a SpecV. 

Way to point out the obvious. 
Thanks for all your help in answering my questions. 

I'm feeling like this forum isn't worth my time. 
So far I've gotten nothing but worthless links and insults. 

Thanks guys. You really know how to make someone feel welcome.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

actually no one insulted you. considering this is just a bunch people online, we may come off as sardonic but we mean no harm. if i wanted to insult someone, i would have taken a much meaner stance. since your profile says newbie, sometimes newer members make mistakes. if by chance you were looking for gains for an altima se-r, giving you the gains from the spec v would be incorrect numbers. considering they are both an se-r, i realize the name wouldnt be that hard to confuse. this is why i pointed that out.

the dyno gains from the aem were posted in a previous post. you can read about the aem CAI from here. the nismo and aem gains should be almost identicle. (just as general info, the gen 1 nismo intake is for the 02-03 and the gen 2 is for the 04+.) http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/may04/specv/ is where you can read more about it.









and a dyno is right hurr

zac


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

deus ex machina said:


> I doubt that.
> I was asking about a sentra. Specifically the B15 chasis.
> Yea, I knew that.
> Yes I have an SE-R in my profile. Because I have one.
> ...


No offense dude, but you asked


deus ex machina said:


> I was just wondering if anyone knew the HP gain from the Nismo CAI. Thanks.


Obviously people know the answer if its been used on peoples cars. I was just trying to give you a hard time. Not trying to be mean. So I knew there were gains. 

I then also told you 


> Power gains begin at 3,000 rpm. Between 3,500 rpm and 5,000 rpm, the so-called mid range, horsepower the average gains were 5.04 hp and 6.29 ft-lb. of torque. This is useable power for everyday driving. Up top (between 5,500 and 6,200 rpm) our Spec V average gain was 6.12 hp and 5.61 ft-lb. of torque.


About the AEM intake, and that that is comparable to the NISMO, which in my book, is not worthless, nor an insult. 

About the confusion about your car, it just wasnt clear if you wanted to know about your SE-R or the spec V. This thread, to begin with, is in the wrong section, it should be in the QR25DE engine section, thats why Me and Zac were messing around, and "not pointing out the obvious."

I will personally welcome you now. I am sorry if we came across as rude, but we are good people and want to help as much as we can. Some of us just have a different sense of humor, and always seeing the same questions, without new forum users searching, can get aggrivating. 

Do you know the gains now though or not from the nismo/aem intake?


----------

